# Angeln mit der Bolo Rute



## Roach05 (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde dieses Jahr gerne mal das Angeln mit der Bolo Rute testen.
Da ich bisher leider keine Berührungspunkte mit dieser Art der Angelei hatte, hoffe ich hier einige Tipps zu bekommen.
Mein Gewässer ist die Fulda und der Fluss ist auf meiner Ecke so zwischen 20 bis 30 Meter breit, im Durchschnitt 1,50m tief und die Strömung würde ich als Moderat bis Schnell bezeichnen.
Im Anhang 2 Bilder um das Ganze auch mal optisch vor Augen zu haben.
Zielfische sind Barben, Döbel, Brassen.

Was benötige ich an dem genannten Gewässer und zu den Zielfischen passend ganz allgemein an Gerät (Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Posen, Haken, sonstiges Zubehör)? 
Da ich das Angeln mit der Bolo Rute nur mal gelegentlich betreiben möchte, ich denke so 5 bis 6 Ansitze im Jahr, soll das ganze kein kleines Vermögen kosten.
 Gibt es halbwegs Gescheite Anfänger Ruten im Preisbereich von ca. 100 Euro, in diesem Bereich habe ich z.B. die Browning Aggressor Bolo gefunden, oder sollte ich lieber nach einer gebrauchten hochwertigeren Rute suchen?
Umfangreiches Equipment wie Sitzkiepe mit diversen Anbauteilen aus dem Feeder Bereich ist vorhanden, gibt es hier noch spezifische Anbauteile, die ich “unbedingt“ benötige oder die von großen Vorteil wären, z.B. eine spezielle Rutenablage?
Ich würde mir zum Thema gerne noch eine DVD anschaffen, habt ihr hier Empfehlungen für mich?

Das wären jetzt fürs Erste meine Fragen, wenn mir noch was Einfällt, reiche ich nach. ;-)
Danke und Gruß
Nico


----------



## Case (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Du solltest in erster Linie auf das Gewicht Deiner Rute achten.
Mit der Zeit werden Ruten in 6 oder 7m schwer.

Case


----------



## Roach05 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Danke, das habe ich berücksichtigt und mir eine hochwertige gebrauchte von Colmic zugelegt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Danke, das habe ich berücksichtigt und mir eine hochwertige gebrauchte von Colmic zugelegt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Welche ist es denn geworden? |bigeyes

#h


----------



## Roach05 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Eine Colmic Regal XT 250 in 7m, Wurfgewicht 25gr, Gewicht 305gr. Habe ich für 100 Euro bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Case (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Falls Du das nicht hast. Ein langer Kescher ist bei 7m nützlich.

Case


----------



## Roach05 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Mein längster Kescher hat 4,40m, bin da soweit aus dem Feederbereich eigentlich ganz gut eingedeckt was Kescher Stäbe angeht, der reicht hoffentlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Case (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Na also. Du hast ne gute Rute, sicher auch die passende Rolle, eine vernünftige Schnur, Blei, Vorfächer und paar Posen. Los gehts.!

Case


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Eine Colmic Regal XT 250 in 7m, Wurfgewicht 25gr, Gewicht 305gr. Habe ich für 100 Euro bekommen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Da hast du dir eine gute Rute zugelegt. #6

Viel Spass damit. 

#h


----------



## Roach05 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Dann will ich doch für diejenigen die es interessiert, kurz mal zusammenfassen was sich so zum Thema Bolo bei mir getan hat.
Fangen wir doch mal mit dem von mir zusammengetragenen Bolo Tackle an.
Rute: wie erwähnt eine Colmic Regal XT 250 WG 25gr
Rolle: vorerst eine 3000er Shimano Exage
Schnur: Colmic Iride PT-50 Bolo Schnur Orange in 0,16 und 0,18
Posen: zusammen mit der Rute, bin ich auch an ca. 35 Super Tozzi Bolo Posen von 8 bis 16gr gekommen
Blei: Diverse Oliven und Schrotbleie
Haken: um Größe 10 rum mit 0,14er bis 0,16er Vorfachschnur, in 20 bis 30 cm Länge (ich tendiere zu 20cm)


Außerdem habe ich mir die DVD Günter Horler & Vincenzo Natale - 4 Tage IAM am Silokanal besorgt und viele Stunden Lesen in Foren, Fachartikeln und das schauen der paar vorhandenen Youtube Videos zum Thema Bolo hinter mir.
Montagen bereite ich auf Wickelbrettchen vor, dafür verwende ich auf Grund der geringen Wassertiefe ca. 2 Meter Stroft GTM.

Füttern werde ich vermutlich als mehr oder weniger Großzügige Startfütterung Ballen, danach nur noch Köder per Schleuder einbringen.

Im Prinzip fühle ich mich von den Grundkenntnissen her, jetzt soweit gewappnet, um die ersten Praxisversuche starten zu können.
Wo mir allerdings, auch auf Grund meiner Mangelnden Erfahrung im Bereich Posenangeln, noch etwas das Verständnis fehlt, ist die richtige Bebleiung.
Ich habe jetzt zwar halbwegs Überblick, über diverse unterschiedliche Bebleiungsformen, jedoch fehlt mir noch ein wenig das Verständnis wann welche Bebleiung am besten eingesetzt wird. 
Oder um Konkreter zu werden, welche Bebleiung ich in einem 1 bis 1,5m tiefen Fluss einsetzen sollte, ich vermute die benötigte Posentragkraft wird so zwischen 8 und 12gr betragen. Vor habe ich, die Montage auf Barben schleifend zu fischen.
Ich hoffe in diesem Punkt könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung geben.



|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Montagen bereite ich auf Wickelbrettchen vor................. GTM.|wavey:


Ist für mich ein Ko Kriterium.
Bin ich kein Freund von.
Nicht das ich meinen Knotenkünsten nicht vertraue würde.


----------



## Roach05 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Warum ist das für dich ein Ko Kriterium? Gerade am Anfang werde ich sehr viel mit den unterschiedlichen Posenformen und Tragkräften rumprobieren müssen, da sind fertige Montagen doch eigentlich optimal. Schlaufe in Schlaufe und bei 2 Metern Montagenlänge, ohne großen Aufwand auswechselbar.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

DU machst ja nichts verkehrt damit.
Vor allem wenn du mal eben schnell wechseln möchtest.
Viele haben fertige Montagen auf Wickelbrettchen.

Für mich deshalb KO Kriterium ,weil ich einen zusätzlichen Knoten über der Pose habe.
Ich weiß ,dünneres Vorfach usw.
Ich bin da halt etwas eigen.


----------



## Roach05 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Ok sowas in der Richtung habe ich bereits vermutet.  100%ig bin ich da jetzt auch nicht der Freund von, aber für den schnellen Wechsel der Montage halt schon sehr vorteilhaft. Außerdem ist das Wasser flach und ich kann im Notfall mit Wathose rein und die Montage Retten.


----------



## ulli1958m (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Schlaufe in Schlaufe und bei 2 Metern Montagenlänge, ohne großen Aufwand auswechselbar.


Fertige Bolomontagen auf Wickelbrettchen wollte ich auch schonmal machen. Ob es Sinn macht bei einer durchschnittliche Wassertiefe von 4-4,5m und einer Rutenlänge von knapp 6m.
Zu 80% fische ich 6gr Posen in Kanälen mit Schifffahrt und Schleusenströmung......bei zusätzlich starken Wind wird auf 8gr erhöht.
Im Fließgewässer ( Ems ) 10 oder 15gr.

Wenn die Pose optimal ausgebleit ist brauche ich keine andere Posentragkraft.

Ich finde die Idee der vorgefertigten Montage zwar gut, aber macht in meinen Augen nur Sinn bei Wettkämpfen und/oder wechselnden, unbekannten Gewässern.

Schlaufe in Schlaufe kann man auch nicht soooo gut lösen wenn vorher mal Druck auf die Verbindung durch Drill oder Hänger aufgebaut wurde 

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Naja, eigen in dem Sinn das ich alle 
überflüssigen Knoten vermeide und Grundsätzlich alles erst am Wasser montiert wird. 
Egal ob Bolo, Match, Feeder usw. 
Ich montiere alles erst am Wasser. 
Vielleicht ist es eine Art Aberglaube 
aber ich mach das schon immer so und bin immer gut damit gefahren. 
Never Change a runing System :m


----------



## Roach05 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Die Bolorute heute erfolgreich Eingeweiht, gab in ca. 1 Stunde ein Monster von einem Rotauge, zwei 40er Döbel, drei 30er Döbel und ein paar Bisse von Kleinfischen. Danach habe ich meine Rute an die Jungs aus der Jugendgruppe weitergereicht.
Die Stundenlange Theorie im Vorfeld hat auf jeden Fall sehr geholfen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Zwei Metermontagen gehen ja noch. Da kannste ja auch Schlöp in Schlöp. Wir haben hier aber vier bis sieben Meter, im schnitt fünf bis sechs. Dann man to und viel Spaß beim Durchtütteln der Montagen. Lieber zwei oder drei Ruten griffbereit als soviel zu Basteln.


----------



## Roach05 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Ja, 2 Meter ließen sich ohne Probleme einschlaufen. Wenn man die Schlaufe an der Montage entsprechend groß bindet, passt aber auch das Wickelbrettchen mit durch. Dann kann man auch längere Montagen problemlos einschlaufen. Wenn man nur eine Rute hat, für mich auf jeden Fall eine Option. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bolo Rute*

Stimmt. Auf den Trichter mit der gro§en Schlaufe bin ich nicht gekommen. Aber ist ein Schlöp  icht auch ein Schwachpunkt? Wegen vertüddeln und Bruch und so. 
Wie gesagt, habe ich lieber immer zwei oder drei Ruten griffbereit. Beim Feedern baue ich fast immer mindestens vier Ruten auf.


----------

